
Hacker News and Product Hunt: An insightful dual buzz - domgoulet
https://www.momenteo.com/hacker-news-and-product-hunt-an-insightful-dual-buzz
======
domgoulet
After my story about the inception of my startup was featured on Hacker News
front page ([https://www.momenteo.com/from-freelancer-to-founder-
episode-...](https://www.momenteo.com/from-freelancer-to-founder-episode-1)),
we were featured on Product Hunt less than 24 hours later.

We broke down the numbers so you can feel what kind of kick it gives to a
newly launched product ;-)

